# Christmas 2015 Layout



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The lights are up, the houses decorated, the trees are decorated and the layout is almost finished. Here a couple of pictures of the layout.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello AmFlyer, I sure love your American Flyer Christmas layout looks very nice. Very well done and lots of action on your layout. I hope you have a lot of fun with your layout. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Christmas layout.:smilie_daumenpos:

The 332 looks good rolling through town.

The snow tire marks are a nice touch, though I think you ought to add a few more at the intersections?
In the overhead shot it almost looks like they are trolley cars rails in the road that the cars are following.

But a great Christmas layout, it looks great.:smilie_daumenpos:
Much better then mine. :thumbsup:

Where did you find the brick on the side?
Is the white dripping down part of a top cover or part of the brick?
Edit,
I see that you added that?
Almost looks like cardboard cut out in the shape of the dripping ice?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you longbow, you are too kind.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Big, Ed, interesting how the dark tire grooves photograph a little different than they look in person. Thanks for the comments, I do have a little more detailing to do and I need to put out my original two trainsets. Only the the two green passenger cars are actually my originals, the rest are stand ins.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice.. It's better than some permanent layouts...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer,
Very nicely done, I like it a whole lot, and as Was already stated it is nicer than some permanent layouts. I hope to get somewhere close to landscaping and scenery sometime in early 2016.

Have to ask what did you use to make the snow on the switch tower and the Mystic station? I like the look.
Aflyer


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

AmFlyer:Very very nice layout. Couple of questions for you. Like Big Ed ask about that brick side covers on your layout. Where did you find that and how is it attached: Staples or Velcro?? Will this layout be taken down or left up for most of the year? Last question: How wide is the table?? Again>very nice>Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will try to answer the questions. The "snow" placed on the accessory roofs is a Department 56 accessory product. It is a very soft, flexible vinyl material that stays where placed, even on sloped roofs. It has no adhesive nor does it leave any marks when removed. In Pittsburgh everyone called the brick paper chimney paper for some reason and it was always crepe paper. I doubt that is made any longer. The printed corrugated cardboard I use now is made for commercial store displays. It comes in 48" wide rolls. I purchased what I hoped to be a lifetime supply when I saw it in the Stat's Christmas and Decorating store in Pasadena. Most craft stores should be able to get it for you if they do not stock it. The icicles along the top are a related product. I use a T-50 staple gun with 3/8" staples to attach it all. When I get home later today I will see if there is a name or product number on the packaging. The layout per the Gilbert track plans is 50"x90". I added 2"pieces of track on the short sides to provide a little more space between the tracks along the front at the station making it 52" wide. The platform is 55"x96", so I added the siding in the extra 6" space.
The layout will be taken down later in January and the family room returned to its normal configuration.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The brick paper is branded Corobuff corrugated paper made by Bemiss-Jason Corporation in Neenah, Wisconsin. The part number is 1241-0.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of the platform structure for those interested.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello AmFlyer, Your photos of your American Flyer layout are very clear you must have a very good camera for that Nikon or Cannon cameras and very nice colors too. I love your #322 American Flyer engine looks so very cool. Thanks longbow57ca. PS Great photos my friend.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Longbow, thank you for the kind words.I took all the pictures with an iPhone 6s. The Hudson has always been my favorite Gilbert steam engine. The one in the picture is a 1948 version that runs and smokes great.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello AmFlyer, I like how you made your layout table a very simple design it very cool my friend. Ya love your American Flyer #322 engine and I sure glad it smokes very good for your layout that is very nice feature. Thanks longbow57ca PS Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello my friend you send should this nice American Flyer layout or photos to Classic Toy Trains magazine or O Gauge magazine, I love this American Flyer layout it so cool. Thanks longbow57ca. Have a nice day.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmmm, somehow I seem to have missed this thread. Gotta buy stronger coffee. Well, better late than never. I like seeing AFL setups using the AFL buildings like the station and switch tower. Nicely done.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are also the two billboards, the Shell fuel storage platform and the tool shed. I put buttons on the control panel for two more accessories but at that point I ran out of time and filled in with the Snow Village buildings.
My lighthearted comment on coffee is if the spoon will not stand up in it then it must not be strong enough.


----------

